# Blood work results



## dragon1952 (May 29, 2020)

A little over 4 months ago I switched from gel to test cyp 100 mg/week. I've been pinning 50 mg every 3.5 days IM. This was my first bloods because of the pandemic situation. As I did on the gel, I always like to fudge on the 1st blood work so that I can get my dosage bumped. That way I can stockpile and experiment on my own, and/or have a stash in case my doctor changes and the new one is anti TRT. Then the 2nd test I'll use the originally prescribed dose to see where I would be at on that. Anyway, so this time I pinned my normal 50 mg on a Saturday AM and then waited until the following Friday to get my blood drawn, so a whole 6 days later, or 144 hrs, where the normal 3.5 days would have been at 84 hrs. Maybe the test cyp doesn't work like the gel in that regard because of the blood saturation and half life? I don't know, but my total T came back at 643 ng/dl (range 193-740) and my free T at 191 pg/ml (range 47-244). My doc didn't order any other tests than those. So would I assume if I'd had my blood drawn  after 3.5 days it would have been much higher than 643? Anyway, I guess I might not get (or need) a dosage bump.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2020)

Looks like 50mg/wk is an appropriate dose. Which is pretty low. I would consider yourself lucky. 

You can bank the other 50mg every week.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 29, 2020)

That would be cool. But if I'd been pinning just 50 mg/wk all along do you think it still would've been that high?


----------



## CJ (May 29, 2020)

He's doing 50mg twice per week.

That exact injection schedule puts me at about 600ng/dl, but I do bloods right before next injection, so 4 days instead of the 7 days you waited.


----------



## j2048b (May 30, 2020)

Yes if u would have had blood checked earlier it could have been way higher

Stick to what ur doing its working


----------

